# Duck Abuse



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think this is it at its finest

*note, no fluffy ducks died during filming...was pretty close though! :001_tt2:*

Katy and Lucy tugging - YouTube


Duck playtime by Niseag, on Flickr


Duck playtime by Niseag, on Flickr


Duck playtime by Niseag, on Flickr


Duck playtime by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy's duck by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy's duck by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy got the duck by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy's big water bowl by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy and her rope by Niseag, on Flickr

p.s. Yes, I know Katy has a sticker on her leg. She must have sat on it in the house or something, but she wouldn't let me get close enough to peel it off while she was playing!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Love the pics , you have stunning dogs :001_wub:


----------

